

I clicked to buy and I liked it.. Monetizing Youtube - brm
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/i-clicked-to-buy-and-i-liked-it.html

======
netcan
I think this is one of the most important areas to have innovation.

I think the part of Adwords is played down in the commentary (now becoming
history), unfairly. Google created a great tool(s). Popular, useful, valuable.
Their contribution t corporate culture is (on the whole) positive. But all
that is dwarfed by the fact that they were able to find a way to create value
for businesses. There are today many businesses from laundromats, mechanics &
TV repairmen to online businesses to everything else that are either built
with adwords at the bottom of the stack or adwords is a substantial leg.

In doing so they found a way to monetise spectacularly. I'm not saying we can
expect that trick again, but more of the same (even if in much smaller slices)
is needed.

The obvious area to explore first on video is linking ad-2-content in a more
meaningful way.

The first thing to stop doing is taking painted buses as a role model.

~~~
mattmaroon
Wasn't AdWords just a copy of Overture? From what I remember, they paid
something like 3 million shares of stock to Yahoo (who had acquired Overture)
for the right to use their patent.

~~~
fallentimes
Adsense was relatively "new" in a sense that anyone/any website could monetize
with Adwords. Adwords not so much.

~~~
netcan
I disagree. The concepts may have been new or not. But Adwords (search) works.
50%+ of businesses can find a good use for it. It is useful to advertisers.

Adsense is still broken. But it is neither a good way for publishers to make
money or a good way for advertisers to advertise. It still works because of
scale. But it's not working yet.

~~~
fallentimes
Really? As a web publisher adsense has easily been my most effective way of
monetizing my smaller sites. Obviously the affiliate market is much more
lucrative for TicketStumbler though.

Maybe everything is broken along with it? I don't really have the expertise to
know.

------
mattmaroon
I'll be curious to see how much this brings in. It's impossible to tell how
much of their overall traffic is music videos, because unlike the rest of
their content, those tend to get replayed over and over, which messes up the
counting. That's a lot of why music videos are all near the top all-time.
(YouTube does do some stuff to not recount, so it's not 1:1, but it's clearly
happening a lot.)

------
aneesh
Now why did this take so long to happen?

~~~
netcan
What exactly _has_ happened? This is more a tweak then anything.

But I think there are some issues with copyright etc. Once they're using the
content of a video to sell something related to it, maybe they run into legal
issues.

~~~
mattmaroon
When Google bought YouTube, they paid the big content makers money
specifically for the right to show those videos. Now most music videos there
are uploaded legally by the content producers.

There would certainly be copyright issues if not for deals in place.

~~~
netcan
But does that mean they're sorted. People still use owned materials for their
own little videos. People still upload snippets from tv shows (especially
interviews). The content producers may be involved. But they are certainly not
in control.

~~~
mattmaroon
I don't know enough about copyrights to tell you that. To some extent I know
you can use snippets in some situations. The Daily Show's entire existence
depends on it.

I imagine they'll be extra careful when responding to takedown notices though.

------
jyu
This is the same model Songza is/was offering nearly 1 year ago.

